# How to Tell When a Boat Trailer Was Made



## kelbym232 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello,

I'm thinking about buying this trailer for my 12 foot jon boat: https://baltimore.craigslist.org/boa/4906677065.html

I got off the phone with a notary and they said I won't have to get a title for if it is older than 1997.

How can I tell how old it is?

Also, what do you guys think of this trailer?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 3, 2015)

Google "Magic Tilt Trailer"
See if that gives you any info. Other than that I'm not sure.
For $100 I'd buy it. A little clean up and fresh paint and you would have a nice trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 3, 2015)

After rereading the CL ad that trailer would be very big for a 12' aluminum boat. Not having enough weight on a trailer can lead to a very bouncy, harsh ride. You might have to remove leafs from the spring pack but if in the future you want a bigger boat you can put the leafs back in and good to go.
Tube frame trailers have to be checked very closely for rust damage.


----------

